# Doncaster show



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I am after a pretty looking beardy, and was wondering if this show in doncaster do they have beardy breeders there and what date is it


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes definately have beardies and the date is the 6th june


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Know of any beardy breeders that will be there? cheers


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I thought it was the 8th June?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Dont know what date but im going  I live pratically next door  a quick bus ride and im there ... and they usually have a few good beardie breeders


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Aye i wouldn't mind going to this show!

But would need to know times/dates etc : victory:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

We're going :no1:

Our first reptile show.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Siman said:


> Aye i wouldn't mind going to this show!
> 
> But would need to know times/dates etc : victory:


8th June

10.30am

:flrt:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> 8th June
> 
> 10.30am
> 
> :flrt:


Fancy giving me a lift :Na_Na_Na_Na: joking  lol


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Siman said:


> Fancy giving me a lift :Na_Na_Na_Na: joking  lol


do you have transport?

we will be driving, and I'm sure if you did want a lift, we could all go together?


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> do you have transport?
> 
> we will be driving, and I'm sure if you did want a lift, we could all go together?


I was thinking about getting the train or a taxi or something... I'm shockingly bad at geography and was considering even walking until i released how far away it is! 

I may be able to get a lift off someone; could meet you outside? Be nice to have someone to talk to whilst going round! [And ask lots of n00bish questions too :Na_Na_Na_Na:]


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Siman said:


> I was thinking about getting the train or a taxi or something... I'm shockingly bad at geography and was considering even walking until i released how far away it is!
> 
> I may be able to get a lift off someone; could meet you outside? Be nice to have someone to talk to whilst going round! [And ask lots of n00bish questions too :Na_Na_Na_Na:]


Sure! If you need a lift- just ask ok. : victory:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> Sure! If you need a lift- just ask ok. : victory:


I shall, thanks a lot : victory:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Siman said:


> I shall, thanks a lot : victory:


no probs :no1:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

me nd 2 of me mates are all goin. not my first but their first show.


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

we're gonna go and its our 1st show aswell. Is there a website or anything?


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool did not no there was a show coming up, am off down to selby in june aswell so i might get me mate to take me to doncaster and check it out.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Really looking forward to it now. Its my b'day on the thurs before, so might be able to get the OH to treat me :2thumb:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Anyone know the venue please?


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Doncaster Dome


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

there's no website for the doncaster show no.

As far as beardies go there are always some, but dont' expect anything muhc different to what you'll see in your average reptile shop ie many normals and as many of those fake, made up morphs you can think of, you know the ones they give fancy names because theres a tiny bit of yellow orange or red in them.

Loadsa leos, loadsa corns etc etc.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> Doncaster Dome


Cheers : victory:


----------

